# 26 May out of John's Pass (St. Pete)



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Well took the day after Memorial Day off to do a little tarpon fishing, had no problems catching bait, just couldn't find any tarpon today. Ran from John's Pass almost to Clearwater Pass (about 10 miles) along the beach, anchored in a couple of my honey holes, didn't see fish one. Caught a couple of small Spanish and that was about it.

Headed back towards the boat ramp and decided to try some flats fishing. Caught a couple of small trout, a catfish, and a lizardfish (just couldn't get that ladyfish for the trashcan slam). Was fishing a nice little oyster bar when all of a sudden I was like this:

"http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/snookfight.jpg">

Which then resulted in this:

"http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/bigsnook_6.jpg">

Can't see my face very well, probably for the better actually. Got 2/3 of an inshore slam, was actually looking for redfish when I caught the snook. I just got done telling my fishing buddy that I had never caught a snook on a DOA, well, now I have.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

That's just cool Bro........amazing how one fish can change your whole day.



But,

....if we nailed 'em everytime, they would call it "catching" and not "fishing."



Congrats


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

> But,
> ....if we nailed 'em everytime, they would call it "catching" and not "fishing."
> 
> Congrats


Ain't that the truth! Thanks. Lots more fish to be caught though, anybody's welcome (well almost everybody), to come down and help me try to catch some fish. Just let me know.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats the unluckiest snook around...i saw the second unluckiest one...also caught by spork! hahahahaha


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Dude, the one today was my second biggest snook. The only unlucky one I caught was the firstand it was in the slot AND in season and that was about 6 years ago now. Come on down and get you some!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice man. I need to get down there and catch one.


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Do it, then talk about it!


----------

